# Trivia 12/23



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2019)

trivia 12/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Kiribati consists of 32 atolls and one solitary island  (Banaba), extending
into the eastern and western hemispheres, as well as the  northern and
southern hemispheres. It is the only country that is situated  within all
four hemispheres.

1. Who played the vampire in the comedy, "Love at First Bite"  ?
2. Which TV series starts by showing a record playing in a  jukebox?
3. Fill in the Blank ;
"With a name like _______ it has to be good"
4. How would one correctly spell the state whose capital is  Nashville?
5. For playing which U.S. President did both Anthony Hopkins  and Frank 
Langella receive Best Actor Academy Award nominations in 1995  and 2008, 
respectively?
6. In, 1990, who was known as 'Stormin' Norman'?
7. Strange Words are These ; PLICATION..
  a. - Coax someone into doing something they don't want  to
  b. - Development of contiguous properties
  c. - Deliberately deviating from what is good
  d. - folding something in parallel folds
8. On what calendar day is Mother's Day  celebrated

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
All centipedes have at least 100 legs.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. George Hamilton
2. 'Happy Days'
3. Smuckers
4. Tennessee
5. Richard Nixon
6.  General Norman Schwarzkopf
7. - d
8. Second Sunday in May

CRAP !!
Centipedes have two legs per segment, but some only have 14  segments.


----------

